# Well....



## Wobbles

Back to WTT seems to be a little too late! :dohh:

Walking downstairs this AM I had the horrid 'I can feel my boobs whist I walk' so I tested tbh thought I was being totally stupid because I sort of know when we last BD and it doesn't make sense!

So I got which I waved in OHs face half asleep cursing him :rofl:

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/day24bfp14july08.jpg

Unsure went to buy a Clearblue in the local chemist and they had none so a chemist own brand confirmed!

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/test214july08.jpg

Shaking, a tad scared & numb as I'd come round to idea of not TTC #2 yet so had OH & then theres our/my history ...never imagined this to be so quick even with trying.

Not due AF for 4 days and thats pretty strong esspecially as the sample was pretty weak!

*Ramble*

~Sticky dust for us~


----------



## Suz

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo

:shock: Fooking hell Wobbs!!!!

Congratulations to both of you!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!! maybe you ovulated early?!!


----------



## Tabs

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt1703840fltt.gif
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt1703845fltt.gif

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:​


----------



## passengerrach

congrats!!!!


----------



## Tootsie

sticky dust wishes all that jazz you know where i am :D

Trust it to happen to you though


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! :hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

Wow!! Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## chefamy1122

wooooo hooooo BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Munchkin

Hey congrats Wobbles!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! congratulations wobs xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

congratulations ^_^

:hug:


----------



## SJK

congrats :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: xx


----------



## TrixieLox

O my, congrattttttttttssssssssss! xxx


----------



## Laura1984

Wow Wobbs (& Sc)!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations to you both (& Caitlin)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Jim said congrats too!!

Oh my god i'm so pleased for you!!!!

Well done :thumbup:

Laura, Jim & Bump!
xxxxxx


----------



## oOKayOo

congrats!!! wow so fast!! x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

CONGRATULATIONS 
Lots of sticky https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/thBabyDust1.gif


----------



## Younglutonmum

Massive congratualtions to you both!!!!

:hug:


----------



## miel

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
super duper happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps: hope duper is word? :)


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow that was the last thing i expected to see on here 2nite,massive congrats to you and S.C...and Caitlin of course!!


----------



## Wobbles

Jo said:


> :shock: *Fooking hell Wobbs!!!!*
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Class! Exactly what sort of came out of my mouth with more LOL

SC said "can I wake up first" _(he was in bed)_
me ... NOOOOOO 

:lol:


----------



## nikky0907

OMG!

Wobbles HUGE CONGRATULATIONS! :hug:

And to SC too! :D


----------



## hypnorm

OMG nearly missed this thread!! huge congrats!! must be something in the water over the past few weeks!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Awww congrats to you both!! Caitlin is going to be a big sister :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats to you both, have a happy and healthy 9 months xXx


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news!

Congrats x


----------



## leedsforever

:wohoo: congratulations :)


----------



## lynz

omg wobbles congrats xx


----------



## Samantha675

congrats guys!!! this is very exciting!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: I am so happy for you! Sending bunches of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats fab news!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!! :happydance:


----------



## tink

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!well done!xxxxx


----------



## Rosie06

huge congratulations on your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## jolyn

Wow, that's amazing, congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## masi

Fantastic. Good luck!!


----------



## sjnams

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## tansey

Big congrats! xx


----------



## welshcakes79

https://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/535/535717w8ncug7r45.gif
to you both and Caitlin XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mervs Mum

BLOOOODY HELL!!!! Congrats Wobs & SC!!!!!!!

:hug: and sticky :dust: for you!!!!!!

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS WOBBLES & SC!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congrats! X


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations ..... I think its know as sods law - some how though I don't think anyone minds when it comes to BFP's!!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jewels

Wow that was quick!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Ann-Marie

:yipee: Congrats again sweet :D Really really chuffed for you :D :hug:


----------



## Serene123

OH MY GOD.
I was NOT expecting this thread!!
Wow, made me happy.
So weird.

*CONGRATULATIONS!* :happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

Ooooh...wow!! Congratulations!!! :yipee:

Lots and lots of sticky dust! :dust: :wohoo:


----------



## sam's mum

Nice job getting in a proper night out just before you found out too :laugh2: x


----------



## Mamafy

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

just glanced at your sig and thought it looked all nice & tidy :dohh: then bammmmm the penny drops and I see your new ticker :wohoo:

HUGE Congratulations babe:cry: to you & Sc:hugs:

happy and healthy 8ish months:happydance:

whens bubs due?:cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## Belle

HUGE congratulations on ur :bfp: wobbs!
:wohoo:
xx


----------



## ladymilly

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: congratulations hun i'm so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
loads of sticky dust for you hun :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wobbles

Around the 25th March I think ...I think I may have O early!! I'm gonna have to go book in with the quack :blush: ad get seen to! Need to get an EPU referral for a viable scan.


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Wow, congrats Wobbles and SC! :happydance:


----------



## Samo

Wow, congratulations :D that's brilliant news :)


----------



## Beltane

Sniggity Snap! Woo hoo!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

already spoke to hunni congrates xx


----------



## Lauz_1601

:happydance::happydance::happydance: FANTASTIC news Charl! Congratulations to you S.C and Caitlin yay she'll be a big sister! lots of sticky dust xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow!! Congratulations to you both - that's fantastic news!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:

xx


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!! oooooooooo u sneaky mare you didnt let on!!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Fantastic news! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## wantababybump

Congrats Wobbs!! Loads of stickydust for you!! xo


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Wow hun, I wasn't expecting this, but huge congratulations to you, SC and Caitlin (who is still on my top 10 cutest babies list) lol.. anyway congratulations!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Such brilliant news, im so happy for you both. 
Sending lots of sticky dust and well wishes


----------



## charveyron

Congrats Wobbs & SC and Caitlin xx


----------



## porkpie1981

:rofl: so ur as good as me in the wttc section then?:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

porkpie1981 said:


> :rofl: so ur as good as me in the wttc section then?:rofl:

OMG lol were you

Only just noticed your ticker - congrats to you too x

Pretty close due dates it would seem :D


----------



## Dee_H

Wow Wobbles Congrats to you hun!!:hugs:


----------



## Amanda

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: What, when, how??!!!!! Second thoughts, don't tell me the how, I'm getting images I really don't want to have!!!

What were you saying to me on Saturday about ttc being on hold till after August??!! :dohh::rofl:

I missed this thread, I've replied to about 3 of your messages on other threads, and then suddenly saw your sig!!!

That is the most fantastic news! :happydance: I am over the moon for you, SC and Caitlin. No-one deserves this more.:hugs::hugs:

Good job I haven't booked my train ticket yet! ;)


----------



## Gemz

Oh wow - congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Huge congrats :hugs:


----------



## Jem

Huge congrats Wobbles!!!!! xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Amanda said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: What, when, how??!!!!! Second thoughts, don't tell me the how, I'm getting images I really don't want to have!!!
> 
> What were you saying to me on Saturday about ttc being on hold till after August??!! :dohh::rofl:
> 
> I missed this thread, I've replied to about 3 of your messages on other threads, and then suddenly saw your sig!!!
> 
> That is the most fantastic news! :happydance: I am over the moon for you, SC and Caitlin. No-one deserves this more.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good job I haven't booked my train ticket yet! ;)

LMAO Can't quite get over it!!

Why good job :hissy: Its still happening but someone will have to drink for me *sigh* :cry:


----------



## Amanda

Wobbles said:


> LMAO Can't quite get over it!!
> 
> Why lucky :hissy: Its still happening but someone will have to drink for me *sigh* :cry:

I'm sure I can manage that!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sam's mum

Amanda said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: What, when, how??!!!!! Second thoughts, don't tell me the how, I'm getting images I really don't want to have!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Amanda said:


> I'm sure I can manage that!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well we're defo on it happens to be the second BBQ I've hosted with a bump :dohh: lol Will be just as great to see you & f*** it I'll amuse myself by holding a camera haha

I refuse to let anyone play my slamming game though [-(


----------



## Tilly

Wow, congrats to you all!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:happydance:YEY!!! 
.............Does that mean I can keep your Bacardi?? :muaha:

xx


----------



## Michy

:cloud9:Awww huge congrats to you all! :cloud9:


----------



## Wobbles

hmmmm *witch* lol


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

Oh wow congrats lots of sticky dust coming your way


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations Wobbles and Stu! :hugs::hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## avistar

wow congrats!!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

ooo nearly missed this thread, congrats to you both! xXx


----------



## maybebaby

YAY!!!! Congratulations Wobbs!!! :hugs:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Just noticed your ticker! HUGE congrats to both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt90

WONDERFUL!!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Soontobe

I just feel like saying 'i told ya so' :haha:

CONGRATS wobs and sc :D

wow ...this has totally made my day :happydance: :dance:

:wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## superp123

Congrats to you!! What a good surprise!! Hope you have a HH 9. 
P


----------



## mBLACK

OMG a HUGE congratulations to you and SC! Sending you lots and lots of sticky dust!:hugs:


----------



## Jenny

:happydance: Congrats on your :bfp:!! Can't believe it, wishing you a happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Capuru

Ooooh!!!! WOW!!! CONGRATS!!:dance::headspin::happydance: That is so wonderful!!!:hugs: You lucky lady! I'm really happy for you, hope you enjoy every step of the way.:hug:


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations Sweetheart!

This was probably the LAST thing I expected to see when I came in here
I'm still a little gobsmacked, as I'm sure you are!!

We're bump buddies!
:hugs:
:hug:


----------



## genkigemini

OMG! YAY!!! Congrats, Honey!!!!


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations to you both, i bet your are over the moon, take things as easy as you can whilst trying to look after caitlin LOL

Lou
xxx


----------



## maz

congratulations you guys!!!

xx


----------



## Chellebelle

CONGRATULATIONS!! loads and loads of sticky :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::cloud9::happydance: Congrats :happydance::cloud9: :happydance:
And Loads of Baby-glue for you xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Awe, this is awesome.

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH*. Another little munchkin on the way and sort of unexpected too, which makes it even better.

:hug:


----------



## Nicnac

Congrars Wobbles.


Lots of luck, health and happiness.


:hug:


----------



## tink

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/0/659xsmvk808yx.gif
Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy! xx


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations chick!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:

Congratulations to you,
xxx


----------



## clairebear

WOW and huge CONGRATS Wobbs and SC on ur :bfp:

caitlyns gonna be a big sister how cute xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

congratulations, i hope you get a scan soon. wishing you love luck and health for the journey ahead


----------



## Mynxie

https://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8044/congratulations0an8.jpg


----------



## TT's

That's EXCELLENT! :happydance:

Well done and a HUGE congratulations to you and your husband :hugs:

:cry: amazing :hug:


----------



## strawberry199

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t73/strawberryscorpio/congratulation.gif to you hun!


----------



## fein&waiting

wow, huge congrats!


----------



## babezone

congratulations x x x x


----------



## biteable

Aww huge congrats to you and sc xx


----------



## HAYS

OMG congrats hun!!!!!are you still in shock?xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Yer :blush:


----------



## smartie

congratulations!


----------



## Freya

What a super suprise for you and SC! Brilliant news! 

Wishing much stickiness xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats hun :)


----------



## niknaknat

CONGRATULATIONS WOBBLES !!!!


----------



## alice&bump

omg congrats to you both!!!! i so wasnt expecting to see that!!!! xxxx


----------



## kaygeebee

WOW!!!! Congratulations hun!! :happydance:


----------



## sophie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh my bloody good god, huge congrats hun!

I think i need to get pregnant now!!!



Oh no i dont :rofl:


----------



## Ema

:wohoo: CONGRATS XxxX


----------



## missjess

congrats!!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Biggest Congratulations ever, what a lovely suprise!

Welcome to the first trimester x x :cloud9:


----------



## mrscookie

OH MY GOD WOBS!!! congrats!!!!!!!! wooooooooo! im so happy for you :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Farie

Oh *congrats *you two :hugs: that is brilliant brilliant news


----------



## elm

:happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Congratulations!!! Love your new ticker!!!!

Yay!!!!

:hug: 
x


----------



## Linzi

Wow! Congrats! Very very pleased for you both

xxx


----------



## xarlenex

Ah Wow!! Congrats!! Caitlins Gona Be A Big Sis :happydance::happydance:


----------



## muffin

OMG!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:thats wonderful news wobbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflies

Huge Congrats to you and sc, wobbles!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance: lots of bfp's..........keep 'em coming i say!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats to u both xXx


----------



## jenny873

congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Carolina

congratulations wobbles im thrilled for you both!!!:happydance:


----------



## Carley

OMFG! That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hunni good luck with everything xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

wow...that was a fast one! congrats!


----------



## cheryl

WOW I have just seen this thread, Congratulations hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cupcake

wow, congrats!


----------



## cherylanne

WOW Congratulations to you both and i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## magicvw

WOW! That's a shocker! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Fantastic! xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm not really here, but couldn't hear this news without passing on congrats and sticky dust lol :hug:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:​
Congratulations! :)


----------



## jacky24

Why am i always the last to notice this :dohh::dohh:

*Congrats Wobbles and SC i hope it is an amazing 9months*:hug:

Blue for a blue baby next...:blush:


----------



## carries

Wow!!! Congrats wobbs!!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Great news, congrats to you both.xxx


----------



## Emmylou27

Huge Congrats!

:happydance:


----------



## Newbie77

https://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll459/newbie77_bucket/congratspreg1.gif

Great news...x.


----------



## Wobbles

jacky24 said:


> Why am i always the last to notice this :dohh::dohh:
> 
> *Congrats Wobbles and SC i hope it is an amazing 9months*:hug:
> 
> Blue for a blue baby next...:blush:

PINK

We need PINK dust lmao

We have PINK *everywhere* :rofl:


----------



## welshwarriors

congratz.


----------



## anita665

OMG!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm really happy for you. :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## charliebear

:yipee: congrats! x


----------



## FunnyBunny

What a lovely surprise - congratulations.

:happydance:


----------



## maddiwatts19

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Wooooo!! So happy for you!!!

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

xxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :)


----------



## Lyrah

Wow! Congratulations!!!

That's lovely news :happydance:

xx


----------



## Tiffers

Oh wow Wobs!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations! x


----------



## Rachel

Congratulations :D :happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Huge Congratulations to you both its brilliant news 

loads of sticky dust your way xx


----------



## A mum

Congratulations!


----------



## bambikate

wow weeee congrats hun xxxxxxx


----------



## faye38

that fantastic you must be over the moon :hug:


----------



## Pearl

OMG Wobbles I just saw this ! Was u trying or did it just happen !???
Congrats on joining the preggie crew again :p

Wow I cant believe it...It just felt like the other day u had the baby (i was early on in my preg when u had her) .. seriously wow ..


----------



## akcher

Congrats!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Deise

Congrats Wobbles! Another gorgeous Moo for you!


----------



## Wobbles

:lol:


----------



## lillysmum

huge congratulations!!!


----------



## haustoria

Congrats!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats!! I'm really happy for you and ur family brill news!! Sorry its taken so long to reply have bn trying but for some reason been unable to post.

xxx


----------



## kookie

CONGRATULATIONS wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Mrs-N

OMG how did i miss this. 

congratulations hun. 
lots of sticky dust for you. 

x x x x


----------



## poppy

CONGRATULATIONS WOBBLES AND STIR CRAZY!!!!!

I just got back from holiday and caught your thread...that is brilliant news, I didn't even know you were trying again. A little brother or sister for Caitlin, how exciting. Congrats again guys!

xxx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

So much has happened while ive been on holiday!

Massive congratulations!! 

xxx


----------



## Kat.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissi

Congratulations, a little brother or sister for Caitlin how exciting xx


----------



## Sparky0207

Yipeeee! Congrats Wobbs and SC!! 

Lots of sticky dust for you

xxx


----------



## loopylew

fantastic, congrats x


----------



## Helen_26

Ok!, I must have been reading the posts in my sleep, because I can't believe missed this one.

*CONGRATULATIONS* I'm so chuffed for you.


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Logiebear

Wow, well https://dl6.glitter-graphics.net/pub/118/118976byad69yf2k.gif


----------



## ZoeBunny

Where was I when this happened?????????? 
:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo:
this is excellent news and put a smile on my face that I hope lasts all day!!

Z:bunny:x


----------



## akamummy

Congrats Wobbs I had no idea! Wow...how are you feeling? hope things are ok with looking after a lil one and being pregys...its tiring I know, I have a toddler! 
BIG CONGRATS THOUGH DARLING!!!! :flower::flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jayne

Just seen this, congratulations Wobbles and co! :D :D :D


----------



## Dee_H

Hope you are feeling well:hugs:


----------



## Holly21

Congratulations on your :bfp: :hug: :happydance:


----------



## lorrilou

just read this and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------

